# made a boob of my membership?



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

not sure what to do, ive just got the TT membership and my old email was [email protected]. i dont have aol now since i moved im with bt internet so no longer can sign onto my old aol account but that is what i used to get my membership  i now dont know my number or what to do next, any ideas anyone?


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

try this http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/zen/index ... contact_us


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> try this http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/zen/index ... contact_us


thanks oceans ive just sent an email..

cheers


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

johnnyquango said:


> not sure what to do, ive just got the TT membership and my old email was [email protected]. i dont have aol now since i moved im with bt internet so no longer can sign onto my old aol account but that is what i used to get my membership  i now dont know my number or what to do next, any ideas anyone?


You'll still be able to get your email with aol. I'd been with aol for years then moved to BE broadband 12 months ago. I still sign in daily to aol to collect my mail ......... give it a try :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Everything is sorted, theWeb memberships are in a different series anyway.


----------

